# Croatian (BCS): smokvica



## mietagosia

Hello,

There was a Croatian song performed by Tajci titled "Smokvica". 
I'd like to know the meaning of this word. 
Here's some context from the lyrics:

Don Juan i Smokvica, to smo ti i ja
ljubili se, grlili, sve do pola dva
Don Juan i Smokvica, to su para dva
ljubili se, grlili, sve do pola dva

Thanks in advance

mietagosia


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

_Smokvica_ is a little fig.


----------



## nexy

I agree with Tolovaj mataj


----------



## Emmanon82

mietagosia said:


> Don Juan i Smokvica, to su para dva
> mietagosia


 
...but it`s not clear, in what way 2 people can make 2 pairs?
    Is  there smth I`ve  misunderstood?


----------



## Athaulf

Emmanon82 said:


> ...but it`s not clear, in what way 2 people can make 2 pairs?
> Is  there smth I`ve  misunderstood?



The lyrics are based on a silly little children's rhyme, which is completely illogical in this regard, probably because it was concocted by linguistically inept pre-school kids.


----------



## Glitz

Hah! Ive never heard this song before but it sure is funny!


----------



## ienne

The lyrics are silly. Their meaning is silly and not to be taken seriously. However my last comment was not chatting, but a relevant interpretation of the lyrics that are not to be taken seriously. Hence the plural used here is not something to think profoundly of.


----------



## smokvicanin

Meaning of word Smokvica:

Small Fig tree in Croatian language is called Smokvica.
Young girlls are affectionaly called Smokvica becouse young girl's boobs do look like fig fruit. You may not agree or you may think it is silly calling girl Smokvica but that is how people do call it. What about names like Pussycat, Honey, Heart. Use your imagination it is simple.
Beside Fig tree other explanation for Smokvica arrived from Latin (and that will take lot's of explaining) meaning "close to water", "near water" or "along side of water". As Fig tree is best indicator in dry Mediterranen climate that water is near and if is not, long roots will go trough rocks or walls of underground water storage tanks to satisfy thirst.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

I've also heard "to su srca dva", which makes a little more sense in this case.

It's the local version of the English children's rhyme "X and Y, sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G...".


----------



## dudasd

Emmanon82 said:


> ...but it`s not clear, in what way 2 people can make 2 pairs?
> Is there smth I`ve misunderstood?


 
"Par" can mean 1) pair (two people or any two elements that make a pair); 2) mate, partner ("par u igri" - dancing partner). Though I admit it doesn't sound qute good in this particular construction.

"Smokvica" is also an expression for something fresh and delicious. A bit old fashioned now.


----------



## markoantonio2

Pozdrav svima na Hrvatskom jeziku !
Hello !


----------



## Athaulf

markoantonio2 said:


> Pozdrav svima na Hrvatskom hrvatskom jeziku !



Sorry, this is one of my pet peeves. This will likely get deleted as chat anyway, but I still couldn't help myself...


----------

